# Torque Spec for Valve cover?



## TexasJeep (Dec 12, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the torque spec is for a '90 4 cyc?
And/or the order of tightening?

Thanks.


----------



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

Haynes manual says 8-10 ft. LBS.


----------



## TexasJeep (Dec 12, 2007)

tookey71 said:


> Haynes manual says 8-10 ft. LBS.


I found the right place in my Haynes manual and it says 5.1-7.2 . It also shows the correct order for tightening. I guess your manual is different than mine?
Thanks for help though. 
I don't have a torque wrench that goes that low anyway, but I will have to look into getting one.


----------

